# Help w/radiology coding



## taylov519 (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on how to code this scenario?!  Pt is treated for closed distal radius in the ER.  Pt then follows up w/ortho doc who has took xrays cpt 73110 because pt's arm still showed malpositioning.  Ortho doc had to re-reduce the fracture, took another set of xrays 73110 after the reduction.  Then a cast was applied and once again xrays 73110 taken with the cast on.  Can I bill for all these xrays, and if so; how?  Thanks for any information.


----------



## esmith (Nov 25, 2008)

If the x-rays were done in a seperate session, then bill each with a -59 modifier.


----------



## Mouf1818 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes I would bill for however many views were done again after the cast was applied.  With disclocations and fractures many xrays are taken (before reduction, after reduction, and post casting) so you could be billing many of the same (body part views) on one date (but they were done at separate times).


----------



## maudys (Nov 25, 2008)

*help with radiology coding*

you should use 76 , not 59, to indicate that the x-ray was repeated.  you are only billing for the ortho, not the ED, correct?


----------

